
Bringing VR Analytics to the Browser - eiverson
https://blog.vrtigo.io/bringing-vr-analytics-to-the-browser-27579784e333
======
adam_gyroscope
Interesting point about the maturity & availability of 3rd party Unity
libraries. Do you have any plans to open source your Unity libraries (UUID,
etc)?

